# They've truly given us only one option now...



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

If you're unfortunate enough to be in one of the cities that are affected by the latest rounds of cuts and you put even one mile on your car chasing a fare, then there's no hope for you. Time to give the big **** you to Travis and drive Lyft exclusively. If you were caught up in the Uber hype train and signed a deal with the devil (Santander), it's time to declare bankruptcy, lol. Seasonal is the new permanent.


----------



## Jackie murphy (Dec 10, 2014)

That's what I'm doing .Im pissed Mr Uber lied to me I signe up for this ****in Santander lease I had bad credit to begin with so it doesn't matter the Bankruptcy will have to be .I so much wanted this to work then Uber greed took over .I wonder how many Black man from Boston signed up for this Robbery .They did this before in the Black neighborhood with SubPrime home mortgage s Us Black men might have an out .I just can't work 50 hrs to pay for a car when Uber put 10k cars on the Road not fair


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberDC said:


> If you're unfortunate enough to be in one of the cities that are affected by the latest rounds of cuts and you put even one mile on your car chasing a fare, then there's no hope for you. Time to give the big **** you to Travis and drive Lyft exclusively. If you were caught up in the Uber hype train and signed a deal with the devil (Santander), it's time to declare bankruptcy, lol. Seasonal is the new permanent.


The Santander lease is tied to Uber earnings. 25% rate cut = approx. 33% more miles / work required to make the same payments. I'm no lawyer, but unilaterally changing a contract makes that contract invalid.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Jackie murphy said:


> That's what I'm doing .Im pissed Mr Uber lied to me I signe up for this ****in Santander lease I had bad credit to begin with so it doesn't matter the Bankruptcy will have to be .I so much wanted this to work then Uber greed took over .I wonder how many Black man from Boston signed up for this Robbery .They did this before in the Black neighborhood with SubPrime home mortgage s Us Black men might have an out .I just can't work 50 hrs to pay for a car when Uber put 10k cars on the Road not fair


You do realize they screwed white peoples too? Like that you black will change anything . Complaine to Obama , maybe he will change anything. Oh never mind , he gives a ***** about you too.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

7Miles said:


> You do realize they screwed white peoples too? Like that you black will change anything . Complaine to Obama , maybe he will change anything. Oh never mind , he gives a ***** about you too.


Oh another E County driver huh?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Oh another E County driver huh?


East County? Or where? In any case, no .
By the way, I always wondered how is business there?


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Move to a higher paying market, if you signed up for a Santander it probably just means driving to a new market as your already living in your car.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberDC said:


> If you're unfortunate enough to be in one of the cities that are affected by the latest rounds of cuts and you put even one mile on your car chasing a fare, then there's no hope for you. Time to give the big **** you to Travis and drive Lyft exclusively. If you were caught up in the Uber hype train and signed a deal with the devil (Santander), it's time to declare bankruptcy, lol. Seasonal is the new permanent.


Right on the head! Uber is scum, you don't have to be part of it drivers.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

*One option....STRIKE turn off ur Drivers APP turn on ur pax app order rides then CXL*

*DRIVERS STRIKE N GO FIND NEW JOB/GIG!!!*

*DONT DRIVE!!!*


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

elelegido said:


> The Santander lease is tied to Uber earnings. 25% rate cut = approx. 33% more miles / work required to make the same payments. I'm no lawyer, but unilaterally changing a contract makes that contract invalid.


thats what ive been saying...VOID contract


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> thats what ive been saying...VOID contract


Yeah, I can't see that the lease would be enforceable against drivers. They could claim that they now offer guarantees, but they'd still be changing the terms unilaterally by imposing minimum trip and acceptance conditions.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/are-u-trying-to-get-out-of-ur-uber-lease-loan-vechicle.10772/

VOID CONTRACT


----------



## formeruberdriver (Dec 27, 2014)

Funy, stupidity do not have race. Business do not have race, black or white it's you're choice to be one. Equally treated stupid and get to uber "deals" it took me 4 seconds to count and forget. but taking advantage over poor.... Some will go bankrupt, some will pay uber-dealer those sums, time to hire lowers and f uber hard! By the way - I glad I quit


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

Jackie murphy said:


> That's what I'm doing .Im pissed Mr Uber lied to me I signe up for this ****in Santander lease I had bad credit to begin with so it doesn't matter the Bankruptcy will have to be .I so much wanted this to work then Uber greed took over .I wonder how many Black man from Boston signed up for this Robbery .They did this before in the Black neighborhood with SubPrime home mortgage s Us Black men might have an out .I just can't work 50 hrs to pay for a car when Uber put 10k cars on the Road not fair


It's not a black thing you idiot . This is what is called class war fare. Poor uneducated individuals with dreams,aspirations of Being small business's owner. They are predators, they will **** you over no matter what your race is.


----------



## Jackie murphy (Dec 10, 2014)

The Mortgage companies didn't Rape the Black Communties .? Now Mr Uber , Mr Santander doing the same shit .You tell me aren't most Uber Drivers Black open your eyes These Mother ****ers gonna **** with the wrong Black Man someday


----------



## Jackie murphy (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm about to take some Hardcore ******s up to San Francisco and go to Town on Mr Uber


----------



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

Jackie murphy said:


> I'm about to take some Hardcore ******s up to San Francisco and go to Town on Mr Uber


Sort of like what happened in France. Rotflmao!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Hitecsaver said:


> Duped by UBER again. When I signed up the ad said make up to $35 an hour. Today the ad reads make up to $13hr. What happened to the make $600 this weekend ad?? Want to see some real numbers?
> 
> FYI I worked 7 days a week 12-14 hours a day an averaged $150 a day (15-20 trips a day) before gas and expenses. The new number translates into one of 3 things...1st accept $120 a day now before gas and expenses (15-20 trips a day) minus UBER's 20% cut, or work 14-16 hours a day now to get back to $150 (20-25 trips a day+ minus UBER's 20% cut) or 3rd...BYE BYE I'll work at McDonalds and make more. The guarantee is bogus one of the 3 requirements will nix you every hour.
> 
> ...


Uber has definitely reached the point that I would call it a scam. They are scum. I can't understand why some people are still actually doing this. Trying to figure out how they can make enough from not enough. I didn't realize there was so many people that would fall for it. There's a sucker born every minute? No, evidently there's thousands born every minute.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Hitecsaver said:


> Duped by UBER again. When I signed up the ad said make up to $35 an hour. Today the ad reads make up to $13hr. What happened to the make $600 this weekend ad?? Want to see some real numbers?
> 
> FYI I worked 7 days a week 12-14 hours a day an averaged $150 a day (15-20 trips a day) before gas and expenses. The new number translates into one of 3 things...1st accept $120 a day now before gas and expenses (15-20 trips a day) minus UBER's 20% cut, or work 14-16 hours a day now to get back to $150 (20-25 trips a day+ minus UBER's 20% cut) or 3rd...BYE BYE I'll work at McDonalds and make more. The guarantee is bogus one of the 3 requirements will nix you every hour.
> 
> ...


Who's the criminal that charges you $82 for an oil change?


----------

